# Shengshou 3x3 review/my thoughts



## Sad 4u (Jul 11, 2012)

So a few days ago I was looking around the forums, and have noticed some old threads about the shengshou 3x3. There are tons of people saying it sucks while others say its amazing. I ordered one and decided to give it a go. I got it yesterday, but I think I know enough about it to gve my opinions.

Speed: the cube came Pre lubed, and I haven't changed it at all, but I think it's speed is fairly good. It's about as fast or a little faster than my super broken in guhong right out of the box. It's lube dried out mostly now and I think I'll have to relive it soon, since I can definitely feel it slowing down. Overall the speed is great.

Smoothness: this cube is fairly smooth, but it's hard to find words to describe the feeling of it. It feels smooth and fast like a guhong, but Also somewhat fast and very clicky like a zhanchi. It clicks like a rachet every time you turn it. It isn't like any clicking feeling I've ever felt before though. By the way I'm comparing this cube to the dayans because I know they are well known. I would say the smoothness is semi good, but not exactly perfect. A little too crisp for my feeling, but it is still amazing.

Corner cutting: all I can say is wow. I haven't tensioned this cube one bit since I got it, but it seems to cut at least as good as my zhanchi. I can cut an entire cubie with one hand, and with two hands I can cut a whole 42.5 degrees. (yes, I use a protractor.) I haven't tries reverse corner cutting much, but it doesn't seem too bad. For corner cutting I would say its amazing, but cuts differently than other cubes would. It's a weird feeling, but you have to try it to know what I mean. 

Popping and lockups: lockups never happen. Well for me anyway. Since I practice a lot on a standards rubiks brand, my turning accuracy is near perfect, or as perfect as I ever need it to be. If I happen to make a bad turn, the corner cutting usually gets me out of it anyway. The popping is hard to really tell since I haven't really gotten a pop on it yet. When I try to force a pop, usually multiple edges pop out, so I geuss that means its bad? It hasn't really been an issue for me, but who knows? Yours might pop a whole lot more depending on how hard you cube. I also havent tensioned it yet, so I don't know how that will affect it. 

Overall: this cube is really interesting to me, since the pieces are unlike any design I've seen before. You may think otherwise, but this cube is better than my zhanchi, and will be my new main speedcube. You can pick it up at around four bucks on amazon, so go order one and tell me what you think!


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 11, 2012)

How fast can you turn on it?


----------



## Sad 4u (Jul 11, 2012)

As long as its it's lubed well, it should turn about as fast as a guhong.


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, my assessment of it is that it's a great cube and I would use it as a main if Dayan and F-IIs didn't exist.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 11, 2012)

I actually liked mine quite a bit, too(if you're reading this, thanks Nat ), but it's awful if it's not lubed with something good, which I'm not really willing to do, saying as it's much inferior to the Zhanchi Silk, my current main.


----------



## Sad 4u (Jul 12, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> I actually liked mine quite a bit, too(if you're reading this, thanks Nat ), but it's awful if it's not lubed with something good, which I'm not really willing to do, saying as it's much inferior to the Zhanchi Silk, my current main.



Yeah I've been using it a lot lately, and the lube completely wore off. I've done about a hundred solves on it so far, and im realizing how it really just slows down. I just put some of my magic lube in, but I'm realizing it's still not as fast as out of the box. Maybe it just has to break in. Who knows?


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Oct 2, 2012)

Is this the exact same size as a normal 3x3? So normal 3x3 stickers would fit on it?


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Oct 2, 2012)

I've had one for a few months and say it's a fairly good cube overall. Although, there are just so many other top notch cubes out there that exceed the SS3 in most areas so mine has sat on the shelf.


----------



## hemang sarkar (Oct 4, 2012)

i have a SS 3x3.
it is kind of my main cube for now. it is good. i like the feel of it. i am a new cuber myself.
with proper lubing and tensioning, it runs smooth. it is far better than my rubik's brand. i have heard a lot of people say that it is crap. but my views are different. yeah those people have cubes like guhong.


----------



## Hermanio (Oct 5, 2012)

I ordered three Shengshou 3x3-s lately and all I have to say is that if you are a beginner whose main cube is Rubik's brand cube and times around 30secs-2 minutes, then this cube will be perfect for you. It is very cheap, but the speed is great! Not as good as some other cubes out there, my Guhong VII is faster, but having a slower cube really helps with learning F2L and lookahead. I had one for two weeks, then I carried it to school and I once slipped on ice, resulting in a broken cube.
Conclusion: great cube, best price, get it NAO!


----------



## CY (Feb 26, 2013)

It's a really good cube, but the thing is it sucks without lube. I have one which i used for 2 weeks, then it started popping like crazy. I added some maru lube, and I have to say its a lot better than the new one I got (with my shengshou wind) I would say go for the shengshou wind instead, its not that much more expensive. If lubed and tensioned well, the shengshou wind can cut 45 degrees and reverse corner cut 3/4 of a cubie. I actually like it a lot more than my guhong v1.


----------

